# Painting outside of house with sprayer



## jdc50 (Sep 2, 2006)

I am considering painting the outside of my house with a Wagner Sprayer. There is one the have been advertising on TV that holds two gallons of paint.

My concern is how much paint will be floating in the air and could get on neighbors cars or house. There is probably 12 ft. to wear their cars are.

Thanks for any input.

Jim


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 2, 2006)

Hi Jim and Welcome to the Forum:
Tom in Kentucky and I painted my house with an airless rig a few years ago. Well, he did the spraying and I was his helper. An airless sprayer on a calm day is no problem but you could buy some thin plastic drop cloths to put over the nearest cars.
Mine is a 1500 sf house and he sprayed it in one day. It nearly worked my butt off trying to keep ahead of him but I was glad to get it done. We cut newspaper pages to fit the panes of glass in the windows, soak it in water 30 seconds or so and put it on the windowpane. It stays in place pretty well unless you blast right at the edge of the paper. Then, when he had painted on past that window, I would pull the paper off leaving a clean window; no paint to scrape off. There are other places, like near the roof or a floor you don't want painted, you can keep a 2' X 4' piece of corrugated cardboard to serve as a shield; just slide it along with the spray gun. 
Glenn


----------



## jdc50 (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks for the info. When you say airless are you talking about a Wagner system or one that the commerical guys use?

Jim


----------



## handypilot (Sep 3, 2006)

Wagner does make airless sprayers that are made for do-it-yourselfers. I would strongly discourage you from using the typical consumer Wagner sprayer, but I've used their airless sprayers and they work good. If you buy one, get one that supports at least a 517 tip. Spraying primer ussually needs a larger tip, but I've sprayed primer with a 517 tip and it was OK.


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 3, 2006)

Hey Jim:
Yes, I am talking about the Wagner that has been advertised on TV lately which holds 2 gallons of paint and has a 25' hose on it.
Back in the 80's I had one of their $79 hand held cup sprayers which I thought was the real deal. One day I left a couple of men to spray a garage we had built. I came back hours later and they were burning their hands on the pump (the part that buzzes) and had to take breaks to let it cool down a little. They got the garage painted but it was the end of the Wagner sprayer.
Glenn


----------



## jdc50 (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks for all the info. I will have to add it to my to do list.

Jim


----------

